# Where to find snow records?



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Does anyone know where to look for snowfall occurences by city? I've been looking online and can only find the average snowfall, I was hoping to get number of events and how much per event.

Any help?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Go to accuweather.com

Find your local city by entering zip code.

Near the bottom of the page you will find a table called "Past Weather Check." At the bottom of that is three links. Click on PAST MONTH.

You will find precip amounts on the chart. This includes snow accumulations.

Here is a link, you will have to enter your desired city.

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast-climo.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&zipcode=61265&metric=0


----------

